# First cranes



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not a bad number down this year already for crane numbers. Seen my first flocks tonight dove hunting and lot of 500+ feeds already.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

ya we have saw on a couple occasions some singles flying low around the honkers decoys this early season, dont remember the last time i saw them durly early goose but it was fun to watch them


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

saw about 100 in a field last weekend and a bunch heading south today when i was on lunch.


----------



## quackrforge (Sep 21, 2010)

Can anyone spare a wing? I work with 4H shooting sports and a fellow instructor that works with teaching bird identification is looking for a sandhill crane wing. I am in Fargo for work during the week if there are any crane hunters around here. If anyone could save a wing for me it would benefit teaching kids about waterfowl. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Somebody has to get this guy a wing for a good cause. Been grouse hunting in central ND and it's good to hear the cranes again. Like a rite of autumn. I can't think of a more lonely sound.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

huntable numbers in parts of SD. Have to put on the miles to find a flock, but once you do, they are there in numbers.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I know it's 2011, but what the heck, we're seeing a few down now. This big storm today will probably move a bunch more.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone doing any good on the Cranes yet or is it too early for the migration? I am heading to your great state on the 15th Oct. and I hope to tag a crane or two. Any tips or advice anyone can offer a rookie Crane hunter would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We have shot a handful so far incidentally while goose/duck hunting. Pretty decent numbers, but I have been seeing them mainly in the Northern part of the state. If you don't have decoys, best advice is to set up a pass shoot on a day with some wind. They fly relatively predictable fly paths. Watch the first few flocks coming and going and then set up under that path in a rock pile, fence row, etc. and stay hidden. Pass shooting them can be pretty fun.


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I have some monster Sandhill windsocks (12) that are approx 32" long that I plan on hunting over. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes and maybe I will get lucky. Us Pennsylvania guys arent allowed to hunt em here, but it doesn't matter because they never move thru here anyways. I've been waitning a long time to use these dekes as I bought them about 10 years ago on my last trip to NoDak. Also would it be ok to add a couple of them to my goose spread as confidence decoys while hunting geese? Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We used to use a handfull of goose decoys about a 100 yds upwind of the crane setup, not together. Your windsocks should work if you don't have bluebird weather.


----------

